

Ask HN: How to price my startup's product? - d135-1r43

My startup will provide a ticket shop for a band, an event organizer or a congress. Current competitors charge 7% (excl. PayPal fees) or at least 1$ provision per sold ticket. This is way to expensive for small clubs as the whole entertainment industry is broke at the moment.<p>So how do you think should I place my fee? Go for a dumping price? Hide my actual fee by adding it to the final ticket price or be offensive and clear what it will cost at the end?
======
threebutton
Be way up front with it. Priced correctly, that could even be a selling point,
like overstock.com's shipping... "Any ticket, only $2.95 fee".

------
revorad
Instead of acting like an affiliate, buy in bulk for cheap and sell for a
markup.

Don't charge "processing" or delivery fees.

Make your site superfast.

------
kenkyhuang
Definitely do not hide the fee. I hate it when companies do that - moreover,
it may not be legal to not disclose...

------
jpiasetz
Why not test it some how. Ask people how likely they are to use again with two
different fees.

